#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Αντλία θερμότητας

## thanasis thiva

καλησπερα σας ειμαι ενας νεος στο φορουμ και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας,αμα μπορω να τοποθετησω αντλια θερμοτητας (ψυξη-θερμανση) σε μια κατοικια που οι σωληνωσεις τον (σωματων) καλοριφερ ειναι απο σωληνες πολυαιθυλενιο επενδενδυμενες με σπιραλ.θα λειτουργησει στην αρχη μονο θερμανση και στο μελλον θα γινει αντικατασταση των σωματων με fan coil

----------


## Xάρης

Με την αντλία θερμότητας το νερό που θα κυκλοφορεί στους σωλήνες θα είναι πιθανότατα χαμηλότερης θερμοκρασίας, οπότε και η καταπόνησή τους θα είναι μικρότερη. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να μην μπορείς να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## thanasis thiva

τωρα υπαρχει καλοριφερ με πετρελαιο,το πιθανον προβλημα θελω να ξερω εαν υπαρχει  οταν δουλεψει ψυξη (θα εχουν μπει fan coil) εαν εχω θεμα με τις υγροποιησεις στις σωληνες που ειναι στο δαπεδο αμονωτες ,το δαπεδο ειναι πλακακια.

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι μόνο δροσισμό και όχι ψύξη πετυχαίνεις με αντλία θερμότητας και fan coils.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## thanasis thiva

οι θερμοκρασιες νερου στην λειτουργεια ψυξη ειναι απο (7-25) κελσιου

----------


## filia9220

Κατ αρχας θα πρεπει να εξετασουμε σε ποια περιοχη ειναι το σπιτι και ποιες ειναι οι συνηθεις εξωτερικες θερμοκρασιες που επικρατουν στην περιοχη σας.Επειτα θα υπολογισουμε αν αξιζει το κοστος αλλαγης του ηδη υπαρχοντος συστηματος θερμανσης με αντλια θερμοτητος και στο τελος θα επιλεξουμε αν εχουμε σωματα,fan coils η ενδοδαπεδια.Εαν το σπιτι σου ειναι σε πολυ κρυα περιοχη καλο θα ειναι να βαλεις ολες τις παραμετρους με χαρτι και μολυβι και κατοπιν να αποφασισεις.

----------


## gremon

Αν και καθυστερημένα, 

Ναι, στην ψύξη θα έχεις πρόβλημα υγροποιήσεων.
Οι σωληνώσεις ψύξης προς τα fan coils πρέπει πάντοτε να είναι μονωμένες.
Σαν λύση, μπορείς να κάνεις τα εξής:
1. Να ξηλώσεις και να ξανά-κατασκευασεις τις σωληνώσεις ώστε να τις μονώσεις (πολύ δύσκολο και ακριβό)
2. Να εγκαταστήσεις την αντλία θερμότητας αλλά να την δουλεύεις με θερμοκρασία νερού πάντοτε υψηλότερη από τους 14οC (πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις υπερδιαστασιολογήσει τα fan coils ώστε να αρκεί η ισχύς τους στην παραπάνω θερμοκρασία νερού.
3. Να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις την αντλία για ψύξη, αλλά να εγκαταστήσεις κλιματιστικά.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Οι υγροποιήσεις πού λαμβάνουν χώρα;
Όταν λέμε υγροποιήσεις εννοούμε υγροποιήσεις υδρατμών, σωστά;

----------


## gremon

Εδώ θα βρείτε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τις αντλίες θερμότητας που νομίζω θα σας λύσει όλες τις απορίες.

https://goo.gl/tSKLNm

----------

Xάρης

----------

